# WING info??



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

does anyone know the width of the GTR wing that was on the blue 200sx??? and HOW does on go about to measure the width of the b14 sentra????, do i just take the width of my trunk only or the whole rear??? I hope that made sense!!?! and also a wing with a width of 54" from a 94-01 integras will fit on my sentra???? or will that be too big!!!I really neeed to know, ANY info!!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

u know CHI last time I was on the Erubuni site I swear I saw that wing under the GTR section. If its the same 1 then just contact them for the specs.....

DAMN u really trying hard wit this wing good luck..........


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

CHI
if you call erebuni they might tell you but they dont always like to give there info out . i went with a gtr a wing also known as thruster style w/led which is the same that erebuni has on their site but got for much less at at 
wingsplus 
if you call they are very knowledgable and can answer all your questions


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

damn they got no pics of any of their wings---u got any pics of your wing addicted


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

ill take one and post it tomorrow
gotta get my car back some one decided to smash into my passenger side door while i was at work


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

this is my wing i was talking about same as erebuni better quality though

















hope this helps let me know what you think too


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

u gotta post the pics with the


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i though i did i dont know why it isnt working


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NOW ITS WORKING luv the wing I wouldnt mind sumting like dat..I just wish they had sum more pics on that site-how did u order it without looking at it first


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*thanks*

They redid the site it used to look a lot different more pics on old site. they are actually going to use the pics of my car on their site I can help you order it i am direct with that company probably cost you around $169.99 w/o shipping let me know if you are interested in it


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

*Re: thanks*



addictednissan said:


> *They redid the site it used to look a lot different more pics on old site. they are actually going to use the pics of my car on their site I can help you order it i am direct with that company probably cost you around $169.99 w/o shipping let me know if you are interested in it *


does that price include paint?


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

unfortunatly no but they are ready to be painted when you get them


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

if u are direct with them can u get sum more pics so I have more to choose from--I mean I like yours but I dont want to bite...uknow...lol


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

Yeah i will talk to them about getting more pics so i can post if you look through the different types of cars some of those wings are a universal fit. you can try that as well


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*like your wing!!!*

hey addicted 
I like your wing but I was looking for this wing instead


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

hey Chi 
I believe i can get you that wing ,ill check and see what they have and get the measurements for you .


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*wing measurment*

Hey Chi ,

they have a universal fit that is 52 inch should fit nicely on the back of the b14s


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*SOUNDS GOOD NOW IF I CAN GET A DEAL*

WHATS THE COST??? DOES IT INCLUDE LED OR JUST PLAIN??? AND THE SHIPPING TO THIS ZIP CODE 60634???? HOOK A BROTHA UP


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

Hey Chi
I can ship it to you for about $185.50 might end up being less i am actually waiting on a pic from the manufacturer so you can see what you might be buying! From what they told me it has no LED but they have like 2 different styles once i see the pic i will post a copy of it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

well DAMN Addicted since your so helpful Im looking for a wing too ....lol

I like The One Chi is trying to get and I like yours I guess I need sumting that kinda falls in between.

Let me know wut u can do for me


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*Lmao*

mp2050
I was laughing sorry... let me know what you want i can get a lot of different styles so toss me some ideas and ill look into it for you


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*SOUNDS GOOD*

thanks for the help, I just been busy WORKING soo much never checking any forums, I AM REALLY REALLY interested and I like the price is that SHIPPED price or without shipping??? any who I prefer one WITHOUT led cuz the trunk panel of a SENTRA already has one but I COULD live with the LED if its a problem!!!! DROP ME A PM thanks again!! WOULD the 52'' fitfor sure????


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

thought u might like that---sent u an e-mail-addicted


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

im gonna get on and c if i can copy and send u sum pics of wings I like.........


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

*Re: wing measurment*



addictednissan said:


> *Hey Chi ,
> 
> they have a universal fit that is 52 inch should fit nicely on the back of the b14s *


what company are you getting the wing from? im quite interested as well.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

Company called M&O


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thanks, so is it $185 shipped or without shipping? and its with no LED right? thanks.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *thanks, so is it $185 shipped or without shipping? and its with no LED right? thanks. *


 depend on area code for shipping


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

949 (so cal)


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

oops double post


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY addicted ---looks like u might hav 2 start charging a fee around here pretty soon.....(; lol


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*lmao*

No doubt 
hey im always glad to help :-D


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

I Like This One.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*hehe*

liu 
i can see about it but most of the ones i can get are fiberglasss. ill let you know


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

HOW do I get the money out to them, AM I paying them or you???? do they have paypal or a phone number???? or even a website????


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

*Re: wing measurment*



addictednissan said:


> *Hey Chi ,
> 
> they have a universal fit that is 52 inch should fit nicely on the back of the b14s *


i just measured the back today and was wondering how a 52 inch wing would fit cause the trunk is about 45 inches long.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

> just measured the back today and was wondering how a 52 inch wing would fit cause the trunk is about 45 inches long.


It is how it bolts on is the key. i will find out what the deal is about it

remeasure your trunk mine i got 47 inches long


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

damn chi I hate to bite your idea but the more I look at this wing the more I like it. AND I havent even seen anyone with it around here yet.

Maybe we could get more of a discount if we both put in for it at the same time.....

WUTDOU THINK?????


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i can most certainly try to get a you a better discount. the more people the merrier..
the more people i can get to buy the spoilers the better price i can get it doesnt just have to be the same spoiler just how many at a time


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

oops i meant 47 inches.  just making sure before i would get one, i have an idea of how it would bolt on too. well count me in for one, just give me an exact price.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*find out for sure*

Hey I was gonna say the same thing about the measurements, because I was gonna buy this wing from ebay but I didn't cuz the universal 52'' didn't quite make sense!!!! AND MP2050 you can get that wing man I don't care, I’ll actually be happy if I get a cheaper discount its not like it was my original IDEA lol I copied someone also


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*Re: find out for sure*



CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *Hey I was gonna say the same thing about the measurements, because I was gonna buy this wing from ebay but I didn't cuz the universal 52'' didn't quite make sense!!!! AND MP2050 you can get that wing man I don't care, I’ll actually be happy if I get a cheaper discount its not like it was my original IDEA lol I copied someone also *


according to the man.. it most def will fit where it bolts on is the key and he says it bolts to the trunk lid remember most wings bolt on the trunk and lies on the quarter panel! ill double check again tomorrow if you all like ill really grill him


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I totally understand cuz I asked Varitec about his wing a little while ago he said something like 63" so I know about the difference thanks anyways so we gonna get a lil group buy or wat?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah I think we need to establish whos really serious and then get some definite prices on it inclu. s/h

THEN hopefully we'll be able to get a good price.......

All I know is that my seriousness depends on that price....(;


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

HEY everyone ADDICTED got some wings so lets count off for sure who is going to get one and make the life easier for the man!!!! I know its so far me MP2050 for the gtr wing but SE-R_krushalot wants one that looks like the gtr but higher and whoelse?!?!?! POST PLEASE and addicted explain the procedure to pay you for all of us I am ready to pay with a cc, or paypal


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*thanks chi*

ok for any one interested in the wing or other styles let me know ill look in to it ..
when you are ready to pay me you can either call me at my store for CC ill supply the phone # via pm or email
you can pay by money order 
or paypal but if you use paypal there is a surcharge i think it is like 5 bucks ill have to check on it though 
let me know what i can get for you all i will be glad to help


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

any word on how much the wing i like would cost?


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*not yet*

you want the downforce one right i have to check it i cant get it from the same manufacturer but ill take a peek into it for you


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

post some pics when you get it please.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yo we gotta get a little more serious around here my wing is gonna come out to close to $200 with s/h and I would really LUV 2 BRing that price down--- (I cant get unless it does!!!!)

SO whoever is really intrested post and contact addicted--hes really trying to help us out--so lets show him this is worth his time


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

ok i put up some pics of the wings people have asked me for 
check em out  wings 
let me know


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NICE JOB Addicted!! I need prices on the first and third wings.

I really like the first one!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what about the one i posted? how much is that?


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

thanks ill email you mp
lui email me the pic again but i think i can only get ones made of abs fiberglass 
they want to much to become a dealer for those downforce ones it is a pita 
if you can like 10 people who want them it might be worth it for me to look further into it


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

prices for the 1st and 2nd one please


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ANY1 else that wants to get down with getting a wing post up and give addicted a little business--


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Im looking at the second wing and Im trying to convince myself to get it--BUT sumting about it yo.

Its like the middle panel is to thin when compared to the side ones uknow--its like it doesnt match or sumting--IS IT JUST ME????

I just like the idea of it cuz its different..............


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

you are absoultey right it is thinner but that is for air flow going over the car a thicker one would hurt the dynamics of it
ok there was one wing which i didnt post up the one that chi wants i sent them a pic and they are going to test fit it on a sentra/200sx with in the next week or so and they will let me know other wise if anyone knows of any other company that makes that type of wing let me know and i will try and get you the best deal on it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HOLD UP!!! The wing in the pic is perfect--Thats wut I want yo

If it can fit then I am def. down for it---LET us know.

Im pretty sure CHI would like this 1 too.........


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

yeah i know he sent me that pic
i just got of the phone with them they are going to try and test fit one today or tomorrow for me so hopefully i will know by monday. 
when i first described the wing to them i am guessing the gave me the price on the 1st wing i put up on that site sorry about that after the test fit it i ll have prices again


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEAH the price changing since it was a different wing did cross my mind.....Im just hoping its not too much of a difference.....sh** I just hope the wing can even fit


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

they said it will fit it was tested on a 200sx they said i have prices ill email them to all those who have inquired it.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

addictednissan said:


> *they said it will fit it was tested on a 200sx they said i have prices ill email them to all those who have inquired it. *


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

how much is it and is it a perfect fit?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i want this one!










how much?


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

superfro 
they said it was a fit looks like the green 200sx one

lui
they want to much to become a dealer for those downforce ones it is a pita 
if you can like 10 people who want them it might be worth it for me to look further into it


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i will ask around. but as of now i want my pulleys and new headlights and turn signals.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*DANG!!!1*

MAN I HAVNE'T BEEN ON SINCE LIKE A WHILE, (my sis got married) well anyways MP20 you down for the wing, the price its a little high then I expected but I really really like that wing!!!


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Addictednissan, I have sent you a pm. Let me know about the wings.

Thanks
Chef


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

try pmming me again i didnt get it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

CHI--Ill be DWN 4 the wing in about a week or two--Holla at me!!


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Addictednissan, you should have a pm now.

Chef


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Chi-... and MP2050, I'll also get that wing. I like the way it looks alot. AddictedNissan told me the price, I'm ok to get it right after Independence Day. I'll be in and out of town for a bit until then but I'm definately going to get it.

I finally found a wing that I like, woohoo  !


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*WING*

MP20 and ADDICTED I am interested but I am running lil short on cash but once I get some cash then I am IN?? BUT you think can it be $200 shipped?!?! I mean I am trying to bargain for me and MP20


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well lets throw chef in there too--thats three wings all at once addicted--


If u can get it to us for $200 shipped sometime in mid-july--that would be real GOOOOOD........


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

guys your killin me  ive already taken close to 70% off ill have to see what i can do , but i dont know if i can lower it anymore........ ill get back to everyone tomorrow on it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hey addicted I hope we're not pushing it to much--I mean trust me --WE know that you have really killed yourself just to find this wing...esp. me and CHI

But we cant help but try and save sum $$$...uknow 

So just try and do wut u can...... BUT we know you've done plenty already


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

your not pushing it doesnt hurt to ask i can always see if i can get more $ off for you guys but i dont know if i can untill i hit 
another price bracket which is at 10 wings. ill call them today and find out
i knwo the feeling about needing to save more money . ill email you all later and late you know


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

you are my HERO....lol


----------



## my 2 cents (Jun 19, 2002)

hey addicatenissan,

i´m down for that wing too i really don´t care about the price but that is the wing i have been looking for . let me know where to send the money, my email address is :
[email protected]

thanks,


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*GOOD MAN ADDICTED*

IF YOU COME THROUGH YOUR MINE HERO 2,


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

guys i cant go lower then what i already told you its just not do able right now sorry! let me know what you all want to do 
my 2 cents i emailed you


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*its ok*

hey addicted you tried but can you re-send the price or post here?? and how is my wish list coming along


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

yeah ill resend everything to all of you tomorrow when i am at work i wrote it down and left my papers there
i am working on it i have been sick the last week so i took a break from all work 
hey chi did you buy those projectors yet casue you wrote it on your list and i got them in


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

YEah addicted thanks anyway for trying--Im still down ...should have the $ sometime soon.

Oh BTW U can get the Gunmetal projectors and Alteezas right--ILL send u an e-mail......


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

cool as soon as you guys are ready ill get all yoru addresses and info 
mp yeah i can get them in fact i got a pair of each sitting rigth behind me
btw little of topic i noticed you might want to get a hotshot 
Cai we got a group buy going on rigth know for it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AHH MAN PLEASE I already know about it -but Im trying to resist any more engine work right now untill I get all my cosmetics done.

Besides I got my cat-bac-advanced timing-and intake and Im pretty happy---yeah right....I need that CAI but I just cant right now...

BUT addicted how bout the prices on that stuff just email me with them


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey AddictedNissan, let me know when Chi-B14SENTRA, MP2050, and My 2 Cents order that wing. I want that one as well.

Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

hey guys sorry for not being intouch recently i was real sick but i am better now. not to mention my comp crashed big time 
but i am up again i will email everyone as soon as i get my comp running 100% again should be ina day or so then i can collect address and everthing else and get you your new wings asap


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

guys i got a small problem and i just emailed you all i went and ordered a wing to test fit it myself i wanted to make sure it would fit and it just doesnt look right so i removed it it seems that the bottom piece just doesnt cut our trunk right iam sorry but i wouldnt want to sell it to you after seeing this . i called the manufacturer and he is going to take another look into it maybe see about making one specifically for our car or i will look at other companies that make similiar wings i will keep you all informed


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ahhh dammnnnn!!!!! I was really looking forward to this wing but IM glad you tried this B4 we all started to order--that was really smart thinking..

Well let us know wut happens-If they custom make one for us or if u find another company that does it............ill still be down


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

YES I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL MP!!!


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

someone posted this in another thread i think it was seth!!! but how about this wing addicted any ideas ???


----------



## chef (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey addicted, If you can get me this type of wing:










I will buy it right now from you. I have searched quite hard to find someone that can get me this wing and I have not had any luck at the moment. I you can help me out, it would be awesome.

Thanks!!
Chef


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OMG chef I was going to do this exact same thing when I saw this wing. I think it looks GOOOD as hell!!

Well u saved me the trouble--NOW all we need is sum info from addicted-I havent heard from him in a while.......

Id like to know about both wings --and soon-- cuz I got sum other Sentras around my way starting to make me look bad  

DAMN I LUV the kit on that green Sentra--TOO BAD I could probably get a whole other car with what it would cost me to get it


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i wish takakaira still had that r&d sports kit know thats the greatest kit for the b14 of all time


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

hey guys ill look into it when i get back from vacation cant do much out here as far as takairi they can kiss my a$$ the [email protected] on my body kit i was supposed to get the R&d one and then they told me 6 months later they stopped making it and they still havent refunded my money 
so know i got amex going after them this is been 8 months if you want the nismo wing i ll look into from nismo direct but i dont know what kind of prices i can get you guys ill also check my vender but that wont be untill the 24th when i get back
talk to you all soon
addicted


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yo Y are U selling the ride--wuts going on???

Oh but BTW Id like your trunk panel if U are going to sell it....  -lol


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i have a chance to get a r34 skyline through my shop and drive that bad boy so i am trying to get money together


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OMG!!!!! AN r34 Skyline---I say do wutever U have to----to drive that...


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

and i am trying like hell to get it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

lol--yeah I bet

did u get my pm Addicted--I need sum INFO A>S>A>P..


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i am trying to get that wing i have been trying but nobody seems to make it with the same specs as the nismo one i am on my last stretch with it im sorry if im not able to come through on it hopefully ill still be able to get you other products for your cars
addicted


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

CHECK your PM Adam!!!!


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

i tried to reply to you but you need to clean out your box check you email


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

MY FAULT--just cleaed it up 4U


----------

